# Palo Santo EO



## TwystedPryncess (Mar 21, 2015)

So, I'm going to jump right in with questions. I'll at least try to make them worthwhile!

I made a batch of lemongrass and sage soap (after spilling half the FO) and after it was ready I wagged a bar down to a friend of mine. She then inquired if it was possible to make some with palo santo. 

Not sure if you guys are interested in the background behind all that or not, but  I had no idea, said I would find out, and am finding that palo santo EO is p-r-i-c-e-y.  I also haven't found much (ok, anything) in the way of soaping or making any B&B with it.

I am throwing out feelers to see if anyone has played with this EO in any B&B product--soap, bath bombs, etc., and to see if there are stories to be shared before I even contemplate that any further. 

I appreciate any responses in advance!


----------



## maya (Mar 21, 2015)

I've done candles with it at a fairly high percent, and I use it in a blend for soap. I CP, don't gel. I am far far far from home so I couldn't tell you the percent in soap, sorry.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Mar 24, 2015)

That's okay! I will keep looking. Thank you!


----------

